
Toki Pona (a minimal language) - GuiA
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toki_Pona
======
binarynate
I would be remiss if I didn't link to the Toki Pona episode of the great
Allusionist podcast:

[https://play.radiopublic.com/the-
allusionist-m69DWK/ep/s1!6b...](https://play.radiopublic.com/the-
allusionist-m69DWK/ep/s1!6b4b4f89e3f4dc9adf44f1fa539267cd3d93997d)

